# Best vegetables?



## Revenant (Jan 27, 2003)

I eat most of my veges in stir-fries. What are the best vegetables nutritionally, for bodybuilding to include in my stir fries? I'm told Broccoli has something that is necessary for testosterone release, and I gather that all green veges have calcium. What else should I consider?


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

Add also,

Spinach
Green Beans

I'd stick to those for Fibrous veggies


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

Shopping list! 

sugar-free low carb protein powder
lean beef
chicken breast
turkey breast
fresh fish
canned tuna
canned salmon
eggs
creamed cottage cheese** 
hard cheese **
sweet potatoes
yams
long grain brown rice
old fashioned oats
steel cut oats
*eggplant
squash
romaine lettuce
spinach
asparagus
avocado
broccoli
brussels sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
cucumbers
celery
peppers (any color)
mushrooms
string beans
zucchini*
apples
bananas**
fresh or frozen (w/o syrup) berries
peaches
grapefruit
heavy whipping cream (35% ....NOT whipped cream the dessert topping)
olive oil
safflower oil
flax seed oil
walnut oil
almonds
walnuts
natural sugar-free peanut butter

** Not all foods on this list should be used at all times...the banana for instance should only be used during a carb up and/or a bulk.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

Cauliflower looks like *Brains* and then we boil them!


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL, I don't care how good they are for you, I'll NEVER eat Brussel Sprouts again.  

I try to eat a good mix of veggies, but I like most of the green ones (Esp, Asparagus & Broccoli).  Stir frying is a great way to eat em too.  You don't cook out all the good stuff.

Any reason not to add Bok Choy to the stir fry?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 28, 2003)

Brussel Sprouts trick...chop them and then stir fry in a pan with some salsa....makes a big difference


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

Anyone have any nutritive info on zuchini? breakdown of carbs, fiber, ... ? 

Always wondered


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2003)

Zucchini per cup sliced

Cals:  29
Fat: < 1
Carb: 7
Fiber 2.5
Protein: 1.25


----------



## cornfed (Jan 28, 2003)

Why thank you Jodi, no sugar in 'em ?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 29, 2003)

anyone have info about mango? rasberries, strawberries?


----------



## Revenant (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> anyone have info about mango? rasberries, strawberries?



Those aren't vegetables!


----------



## Revenant (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> *eggplant
> squash
> ...



Hmm. I've never even tasted eggplant, asparagus or squash. At least not that I can remember. What do they taste like?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Eggplant and squash both have very mild tastes....kinda take on whatever your cooking it w/....asparagus...tastes like a green vegetable?   I don't know, lol...it tastes good


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Revenant *_
> Those aren't vegetables!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

i know they not veggies! i wanna know their nutiri  info


----------



## Revenant (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> i know they not veggies! i wanna know their nutiri  info



Here's a little bit I gathered for you:

"Low in calories and fat, Mangoes are a good source of fiber. This fruit is rich in vitamin A and vitamin C. It also contains vitamin E and vitamin B6. 

One cup of Raspberries provides 45 percent of the RDA of vitamin C, contains about 45 calories, 9 grams of fiber, and is sodium-free. 

An excellent source of vitamin C, eight Strawberries contain about 50 calories and offer a source of fiber. Strawberries, as well as other berries, are cleansing agents for the bladder and the colon."


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 30, 2003)

thank you! im just getting sick of the same protein shake that im having twice a day! i want to add flavor to it!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 30, 2003)

OG, this would be alot easier for you if you used www.fitday.com to track your meals.  That is what most of us use here.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> anyone have info about mango? rasberries, strawberries?


start a fruit thread, this is a veggie thread. its like asking if you like sex in the supplement forum.  can i call you blondie???


----------



## Dero (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> start a fruit thread, this is a veggie thread. its like asking if you like sex in the supplement forum.  can i call you blondie???


Yeah!!!
No FRUITS HERE...
GIT'OTTA HERE TANK...


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 31, 2003)

jodi, what does fit day has to do with my question? would fitday.com give me some ideas of adding flavors into my protein shake?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

No...but it would give you their nutrition info...which is what your question was!

This is a question.....



> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> anyone have info about mango? rasberries, strawberries?



This is a statement....



> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> thank you! im just getting sick of the same protein shake that im having twice a day! i want to add flavor to it!



She was helping you w/ your question.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> would fitday.com give me some ideas of adding flavors into my protein shake?



yes, just ask it a question (speak right into your screen) and it will answer, it's really cool kind of like a crystal ball, try it!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 31, 2003)

ok.. that was quite back


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> ok.. that was quite back



I don't know what that means...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 31, 2003)

Good! I'm not the only one then


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yes, just ask it a question (speak right into your screen) and it will answer, it's really cool kind of like a crystal ball, try it!


     ok, i tried it and that doesnt work, now what?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## Nigeepoo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> ok.. that was quite back


Makes *PERFECT* sense to me!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 1, 2003)

never mind


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yes, just ask it a question (speak right into your screen) and it will answer, it's really cool kind of like a crystal ball, try it!



 


OG did you even look at fitday.com yet?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 1, 2003)

yas.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2003)

Then tell me, do you think this will help  you?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 2, 2003)

the crystal ball didnt work!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2003)

Fine forget about it.


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh geeze.... Ocean... how is your food choices coming along... are you know getting enough variety for veggies???


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 4, 2003)

yas im getting enough veggies! spinach, celery, brocolli and lots lots of lettuce everyday!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

true!  veggies rule...all I ever get anymore is salad!


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

look at this way... don't eat to please... just please to feed your body with it's needs..........


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

so lettuce, carrots, cabbage and a few radishes are still good?

I just buy the washed bags of salad mix..I never have time to actually MAKE a salad


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 4, 2003)

thats not fresh enough! 
you dont know how long they on stand


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

well, they're sealed well, and it's all I can do for time reasons.  Pretty damn fresh to me.  Crunchy and yummy


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, it's that or Barbecue, right Freeman??


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

exactly...

plus, damnit, I just love a good salad!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 5, 2003)

what you mix with it ?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, it's got lettuce, carrots, cabbage, raddishes...and I always throw in some diced ham and/or chicken and fatfree shredded cheese...and then some sort of oil based dressing like italien or vinegrette...newman's own usually....although I have been using newman's creamy caesar a bit too.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2003)

Salad's are FOR RABBITS!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

whatever! i love salads


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2003)

I have nothing against salads....  it's just my two front teeth aren't  bigger than the rest!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

can we call you "Bugs" from now on?


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2003)

huh??


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2003)

Because of your teeth??


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Shopping list!
> 
> *eggplant
> ...



I noticed that carrots are not included here. Is there a reason?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2003)

carrots=sugar


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> carrots=sugar




Yeah....that!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Because of your teeth??



I said I don't have BUCK TEETH!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

oh haha ok...


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

BUT YOU MIGHT!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

Nope, No buck teeth on me!  In fact I just went to the dentist and got a thumbs up!


----------

